# plasterboard insulation



## capitalj (10 Jan 2010)

I am wondering the aprox price of 38 or 50 mm plasterboard with insulation for external wall thanks capital j


----------



## seantheman (10 Jan 2010)

Approx €23 for 38mm and €29 for 50mm


----------



## onq (10 Jan 2010)

capitalj,

Both of these appear to be undersized if you're trying to comply with current regs.

Is there a reason why you chose those sizes?

ONQ.


----------



## capitalj (10 Jan 2010)

I dont have to comply with current regs ,the planning permission was given 4 years ago and there was no wall insulation gicven on the plans . What are the current regs ?


----------



## onq (10 Jan 2010)

capitalj said:


> I dont have to comply with current regs ,the planning permission was given 4 years ago and there was no wall insulation gicven on the plans . What are the current regs ?



capitalj,

This is not right and I'm surprised that someone involved in building a house doesn't know about the building regulations.
The Planning and Development Acts and attendant Regulations requires you to seek permission for development for new dwellings.

Planning Permission confirms *what you can build*.
The Building Control Acts and attendant Regulations define *how you should build*.

Planning drawings must show the external finishes of the house.
Planning drawings do not need to show how the house is constructed.
Even though there was no wall insulation shown on the plans there was still a requirement for the house to be insulated.
You also need to insulate other areas of the house including the ground floor slab, its edges, window reveals and attic/dormer roof.

Here are some useful links:

A general overview:
http://www.environ.ie/en/DevelopmentandHousing/PlanningDevelopment/
http://www.environ.ie/en/DevelopmentandHousing/BuildingStandards/

Links to the Technical Guidance Documents:
http://www.environ.ie/en/TGD/

Until around 1992 you had to apply for Building Bye-Law Approval in Dublin, County Dublin, Dun Laoghaire and a few other places.
Since 1992 new buildings all over Ireland must be constructed in compliance with the Building Regulations
There is no separate document issued by the local authority under the Building Regulations.
Architects and Engineers issue Opinions of Compliance for the completed building.

The Building Regulations set standards for building works in Ireland
The Technical Guidance Documents show worked examples of how to comply for simple buildings.
The Building Control Regulations require you to lodge a Commencement Notice before you build the house.
The Building Control Act originally came in in 1990, so saying the permission was granted 4 years ago means very little.

I'd strongly suggest you talk to your local Building Control Officer.
There is a lot more to building in compliance with the law than installing wall insulation.

FWIW

ONQ.


----------

